

Virgin Galactic Spaceship in catastrophic explosion and crash - abdullahdiaa
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2816224/Virgin-Galactic-spaceship-flight-problem.html

======
DanBC
Cultural note: the Daily Mail is a _terrible_ newspaper. We don't have the
same culture of fact-checking in UK print publications as the US has; and our
newspapers are chock full of bias and distortion and misinformation. The Mail
is among the worst.

Please, if you want to be credible don't link to the daily mail. It's probably
a site that could be added to a site block list.

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8540279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8540279)

